

CTM author Peter Van Roy: Programming Paradigms for Dummies [pdf] - mbrubeck
http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/VanRoyChapter.pdf

======
pasbesoin
Author's page

<http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/cvvanroy.html>

I'm guessing the PDF chapter is from this textbook, described on the author's
page:

Programming textbook: Concepts, techniques, and models of computer programming

It's published by MIT Press.

EDIT: Page for English version of book:
<http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/book.html>

~~~
simc
No, that chapter is not from Concepts, Techniques, and Models but most of the
programming models mentioned in that PDF are covered in more depth in CTM.

~~~
pasbesoin
Oh, my bad. Thanks for the correction. Since I took the time to find a little
context for the orignal linked PDF, I thought I'd share for others'
convenience.

